# هام جدا حد يفسر ازاى تم ::: اختراع مصرى للمحرك الدائم بالفديو



## المهندس اكس (6 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا عاوز تفسير للموضع ده الى انا بعتبره فى غاية الاهمية

ربنا يوفق مصر والبلاد العربية كلها 

لكن ده موضع عن المحرك الدائم الحركة وهوا بيتكلم عن مخترع مصرى اسمه عادل شريف

وهوا قدر يخترع المحرك الدائم 

والراجل ده واحد ممعهوش مجستير ولا ثانوى ولا اعدادى ولا حتى ابتدائى

ومعندوش حتى اى اسسيات بعلم الفزياء والميكانيكا

بس هوا قدر يتوصل للاختراع

لكن هل فيه خفايا فى الموضع ده

انا مش قادر اتوصل لحاجه

انا عارف ان قانون بقاء الطاقة بيقول
ان الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم ولكن تتحول من صورة الى اخرى


لكن يا جماعة انا عاوز اقول ان القانون ده بيمشى على المحرك الدائم الحركة الى هوا عبارة عن عجلة وفيها 

متقلات وبتبحث عن الاتزان باستخدام الجازبيه الارضية والبحث عن الاتزان 

والمقصود من كلام العجلة الى فى الصوره دى 





واختراع الراجل ده مشابه للصورة تماما ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

هناك محرك اخر اسمه المحرك المغناطيسى الدائم الحركة والى كلكم عرفينه

مثل هذا المحرك ليس لقانون بقاء الطاقة تدخل فى هذا المحرك

وده لان المحرك بيستخدم المغناطيس فى الحركة
والحركة بتم عن طريق تحويل الطاقة التجازب والتنافر فى المغناطيس الى حركة مستمرة لا تنتهى

الا بعد عمر طول وعمر طويل لان المغناطيس عمره طويل

ولكن عند انتهاء وضعف قوة المغناطيس تتوقف الحركة لانها تعتمد على طاقة المغناطيس 

لذلك المحرك المغناطيسى الدائم الحركة لا اعتبره يدمر قانون بقاء الطاقة

وذلك لان هناك طاقة بلفعل تقوم بأدرة المحرك وعند انتهاء وضعف طاقة المغناطيس 
تقف هذه الحركة

:14::15: 

وشكرا انا مستنى الرد على نار:83: عوز رد دلوقتى حالا 


على فكرة انا نسيط احط الرابط الى فيه المخترع والختراع

الفديو من قناة نيل سبورة
برنامج دائرة الضور

والان مع الفديو متنسوش التفسير والرد

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFzcMZ8qxXM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSJLTCfCJ98&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33FCrKatyxU&feature=related


----------



## م.عماد ك (6 يناير 2010)

بارك الله بك وهنيئأ للأمة الإسلامية

أنتظر مرور الأخ د حسين وتعليقه؟!


----------



## مراد بو معراف (7 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم اخي الكريم

اتمنى ان تكون مشاركتي في موضوعك هذا لا تسبب لك الانزعاج 

لآن رآي قد لا يعجبك . أنا في الحقيقة غائب عن المنتدى مدة طويلة و لا اريد أن تكون أول مشاركة لي مزعجة

أما الذى جعلنى أرد على موضوعك هو طلبك بتقدم تفسر لأهميته كما قلت

أخى الكرم اقولها لك صراحة إذا كنت مهتما أو باحث فى هذا المجال --- إبتعد عن الرسوم المتحرك والبرامج التلفزيونية الحكومة وتسلح بالعلم 

اخى الكريم هذا الفيدو ليس دليل . ثم انت تقول أنه لا يملك اي مستوى تعليمي . وهذا ليس إستهزاء حاشى لله . ولكن الامر ليس بهذه السهولة​
اأنا لا اريد خلط الامور واكتفي بهذا لكى لا ادخل فى السياسة . فالفيدو مصري وانا احترم اخوانا المصريين ..

أما إذا تريد النقاش و الحوار في هذا المجال (اقصد الحركة الدائمة ) كما يقال فأنا مستعد .​

*

[/center]


----------



## د حسين (7 يناير 2010)

*صباح الخير*

ايها المهندس اكس
تحية طيبة ....... أستغرب فتح موضوع جديد حول محرك دائم الحركة المزعوم ....
فالموضوع تم التعليق عليه وكان يكفيك الاطلاع عليه من المواضيع المشابهة الموجودة في هذا القسم ... واذا كنت حقا تريد توضيحا فتابع كل المشاركات التي هي باسمي وستعرف الحقيقة وشكرا..واذا لم تكتف بهذا ... أرسل لي رسالة خاصة .... وشكرا ​


----------



## fagrelsabah (11 يناير 2010)

المهندس اكس قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> انا عاوز تفسير للموضع ده الى انا بعتبره فى غاية الاهمية
> 
> ...





رائع اخى الكريم 

هكذا الاختراعات لاتتعلق بمن يدعون العلم 
فالكثير من حملوا العلم يذكروننا بقول الله تعالى كمثل الحمار يحمل اسفارا 

فالذى لايستفيد من شهاداته العلمية وويغلق عقله عن قبول العلم فتلك مشكلته وحده فهو مجرد حامل للشهادات وليس للعلم 

تلك المحركات تلقى بالعالم الترحيب والقبول وهى مسجله علمية ولكن هى لدينا مكانها الارشيف 

فالكثير من ؟ لايقبلونها 
ولا يستطيعون مناقشتها هندسيا لانها هندسيا ناجحه 
فكل منيريد عليه وضع الرسم الهندسي والتجربة وستجدونها تعمل باذن الله تعالى 

كلامى هنا لمن تتقبل عقولهم فهم معنى تكنولوجيا ويقبلون كلمة اختراعات 

فهنئا له وللبشرية هذا الاختراع 

ولكن كما شرحت سابقا سيتم محاربته منالذين يريدون ان تكون الطاقة من اغلى مايمكن 

فالعجلة الدوارة بسيطة وتعتمد على اذرع تنثيى فى النصف الايسر وتنفرد فى النصف الايمنوبذالك يكون ذراع العزم اطول فى الجهه اليمنى ويولد الطاقة والقدرة الدافعه اللتى تجبرالعجلة على الدوران 

وعند وصول الاذرع الي الجهه اليسري تنثي 

كل ما تحتاجه هو اضافة بعض الاجزاء الميكانيكة لتوفير الثني والفرد فى التوقيت والمكان المناسب 

ويتم ذالك بمساعدة بعض الاجزاء الفنية 
مثل اللواقط والمغانط 

ونظرا لانه فنى وله خبرة سنوات طوال فى هذا المجال فاعتقد انه توصل الى الاجزاءالفنية اللازمة لعمل المحرك 

ولا ننسي ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان نبي امى = لم يتعلم القراءة والكتابة 

ومع هذا اعطاه الله تعالى معجزة القران الكريم 
فصدقه من الناس قوم وكذبه من قومه الكثيرين ومنهم اقرب الناس اليه - عمه عمروابن هشام وقد سماه الله تعالى بالقراءن ابالهب وسمي بالاسلام ابو جهل لانه لم ينفعه علمه سوى التكذيب 

فعلينا ان اردنا رفض اختراع تعجز عقول البعض عن قبوله ان نقدم الادلة الهندسيه على عدم عمله 
وان لم توجد ادله سوى التكذيب لكل اختراع بدون تفسير علمى اودليل هندسي لان البعض قد ملئ الحقد قلوبهم والقوا العلم فى المزبله فلايستخدمونه ليضعوا الادلة العلمية اللتى تؤيد كذبهم لان الكذب لا دليل علمى له لانه ببساطة مجرد كذب 
فلا بئس فهذا حالنا دائما الاختلاف


----------



## المهندس اكس (12 يناير 2010)

مشكورررررر لكم جميعا وانا فقط كنت اريد معرفة هل هذا الفيديو صحيح ام خطاءhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFzc...utube.com/watch?v=33FCr...eature=relatedوعرفت من ردكم انه خطاءلكن هل بالفعيل يستطيع احد الظهور فى التلفزيون فى برنامج مشهور جدا ليعلن امام الجميع وبكل ثقه انه استطاع تنفيذ ذلك الاختراعومشكوررررررر مرة اخرى


----------



## المهندس اكس (12 يناير 2010)

اسف حدث خطاء اثناء الرد وهذا هوا الرد مرة اخرىمشكورررررر لكم جميعاوانا فقط كنت اريد معرفة هل هذا الفيديو صحيح ام خطاءوعرفت من ردكم انه خطاءلكن هل بالفعيل يستطيع احد الظهور فى التلفزيون فى برنامج مشهور جدا ليعلن امام الجميع وبكل ثقه انه استطاع تنفيذ ذلك الاختراعومشكوررررررر مرة اخرى


----------



## zeid25 (15 يناير 2010)

هذه القضية تشغل بال الكثيرين منذ بداية القرن الثامن عشر
لقد ادعى الكثير ذلك ولكن الحقيقة هي بالضبط ما قلته في سؤالك حيث ذكرت العبارة :
.

انا عارف ان قانون بقاء الطاقة بيقول
ان الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث من العدم ولكن تتحول من صورة الى اخرى

.
بكل بساطة الطاقة لا تستحدث من العدم


----------



## طارق رعد سلمان (16 يناير 2010)

انا عندي اختراع ناجح نضري فقط والسبب انه يكلف مالا كثير عندي وبسيط للغني عندي اختراع ه مولد كهربائي ينتج طاقه كهربائيه بدون طاقه بتروليه اي طاقه متجدده بدون تدخل شيئ لا ماء ولا هواء ولا بترول يعمل طول العمر لكنه يعمل بدفعه صغيره متجدده فالى كل من يرغب ان يحتويني فليراسلني
وارجع واقول ان الاختراع نضري ونحن نعلم كل تجربه قد تفشل وقد تنجح وشكرا


----------



## علي الهدلاوي (17 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي قد حاولت ان ارى المحرك في الروابط الثلاث دون فائدة فهل هي مجرد لقاء وكلام ارجو ان ارى الاختراع حقيقة مع شهادة او براءة اختراعة لعلنا نتشجع كعرب ومسلمين مع الشكر


----------



## sultan43210 (8 مارس 2010)

http://sultan-ieee.blogspot.com/


----------



## soof (8 مارس 2010)

د حسين قال:


> ايها المهندس اكس
> تحية طيبة ....... أستغرب فتح موضوع جديد حول محرك دائم الحركة المزعوم ....
> فالموضوع تم التعليق عليه وكان يكفيك الاطلاع عليه من المواضيع المشابهة الموجودة في هذا القسم ... واذا كنت حقا تريد توضيحا فتابع كل المشاركات التي هي باسمي وستعرف الحقيقة وشكرا..واذا لم تكتف بهذا ... أرسل لي رسالة خاصة .... وشكرا ​


اسجل احترامي للدكتور حسين حياك الله يا دكتور 
وعجبي من الجهل المركب!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## خالد50 (12 مارس 2010)

ياريت من الاخوة الشرح اكثر لكي نفهم الطريقة ومشكورين


----------



## azeeez76 (14 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخواني الموضوع بسيط رغم عظمته

نحن بحاجة لمصدر دوران حركي لاي شيئ حركة سيارة - توليد كهرباء - مطاحن حبوب........الخ
والطاقة تنتقل من شكل لاخر
علم من علم وجهل من جهل
واستمداد هذه الطاقة حاليا يتممن البترول 
الراجل قدر يحول الجاذبية الارضية لطاقة دوران
شلون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
للحين ما عطى سرة لين ما يشوف احد يتبنى موضوعه
الله يحفظه ويحرسة ويخليه
وسلامتكم






م/عبدالعزيز


----------



## علي كاكا (6 يونيو 2010)

اي يا عم انته مديني مواقع فديو سكسي وليس تجارب علميه


----------



## علي كاكا (6 يونيو 2010)

الحاجه ام الاختراع انا اعيش في العراق في محافظه بغداد ولعدم وجود الكهرباء قررت وبكل عزم ان اصنع محرك دائم الحركه لان سعاتي تكتمل مع بقاء الكهرباء بشكل دائمي وانا الان ادرس واعمل تجارب حول محرك المغناطيسي ووجد ان العمليه ناجحه ولكن تحتاج الا صبر وتطوير في عمليه التجارب لعدم توفر المواد ولكني الان اعمل محرك صغير وبسيط وعنده انتهاء العمل ازودكم بفديو عله المحرك الذي اعمل به ومن الله التوفيق


----------



## A3sh (6 يونيو 2010)

يعني مافيش فايده فيكو ابدا !
انتو كل يوم يطلعلنا واحد بطلعته البهية و يقولنا أنه صنع محرك دايم و محرك مغناطيسي !
هو ده اللي للأسف الشديد أحنا -أبناء الأمة العربية - فالحين فيه نصنع محركات دايمه و جهل و أوهام
و برغم عبقريتكو الجامده اللي صنعتو بيها المحرك الدايم ما سمعناش عن واحد طور حاجه ولا واحد صنع حاجه مفيده ولاحد عرف يعمل كربيراتير عربية حتي
وعايشين في الأوهام أن الغرب بيحارب المحرك الدايم بتاعكو
في حين أن الغرب بيصرف مليارات ع ابحاث طاقة الرياح و الطاقة الشمسية و غيرها

ولما أبص للمحرك بتاعكو بلاقية ساقية ولا عجله عليها شوية حديد
بقا بذمتكو مش مكسوفين من نفسكو ? !


----------

